
Hong Kong protestors using lasers to avoid facial recognition cameras - doener
https://twitter.com/alessabocchi/status/1156513770254012416
======
Engineering-MD
Has anyone got a guess as to how effective this technique is? I can imagine
that it is lighting and distance dependent.

